# chiarimenti su ifconfig/iproute

## .:chrome:.

in /etc/conf.d/net all'inizio è possibile scegliere iproute2 anziché ifconfig per la gestione delle interfacce di rete.

non conosco iproute2. che vantaggi offre rispetto ad ifconfig e quando l'uno offre dei vantaggi rispetto all'altro?

----------

## federico

A quanto ho sperimentato io iproute comprende tutte le funzionalita' di ifconfig ed altro, percui penso che non ci sia nessuna buona ragione per utilizzare ifconfig se non il fatto che e' piu' immediato siccome tutti noi lo conosciamo meglio. Io utilizzo parecchio iproute2 sul server ipv6 perche' mi ci trovo meglio per gestioni complesse, mentre sui client solitamente lancio ifconfig per immediatezza.

Federico

----------

## makoomba

iproute2 comprende funzioni di advanced routing che non puoi ottenere altrimenti.

è una scelta obbligata quando hai una topologia di rete complessa che utilizza openvpn, source based routing, ip tunnel e amenità varie.

ifconfig non presenta alcun vantaggio su iproute2, ha solo una sintassi più conosciuta che, per molti, risulta essere anche più semplice e immediata

nella suite iproute2 è compreso anche tc, quindi sarebbe possibile specificare anche regole di shaping qualora fosse previsto dal baselayout.

/me usa da sempre iproute2

----------

## xchris

diciamo che in setup classici ifconfig e' ok.

iproute e' necessario con configurazioni + complesse (LARTC).

Normalmente utilizzo ifconfig+route classico per macchine "normali" senza "cose turche"...

anche perche' la sintassi di iproute2 non e' che mi sia mai entrata in testa  :Laughing: 

cmq con iproute puoi fare tutto e di +... 

ciao

----------

## Dr.Dran

Beh per iniziare una semplicissima guida iniziale può essere questa:

http://www.commedia.it/ccontavalli/docs-it/ip/ip4dummies/ip4dummies.html#toc4

beh può gestire tabelle di routing multiple e altre piccole chicche... non è male   :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Beh per iniziare una semplicissima guida iniziale può essere questa:
> 
> http://www.commedia.it/ccontavalli/docs-it/ip/ip4dummies/ip4dummies.html#toc4
> 
> beh può gestire tabelle di routing multiple e altre piccole chicche... non è male  

 

molto molto interessante, grazie per il link  :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Eh eh eh no prob peach, quando sono in giro a scartabellare... do sempre una mano... poi quell'howto l'avevo letto un sacco di tempo fa e me lo ricordavo bene  :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ho riesumato questo post per sapere se qualcuno tramite le nuove impostazini del baselayout ha utilizzato il pacchetto iproute2 invece del classico ifconfig ed eventuamente se può spiegare anche le motivazioni e i miglioramenti ottenuti.

Ciauz   :Very Happy: 

----------

## makoomba

la prima che mi viene in mente è relativa agli alias.

ifconfig crea un device (virtuale) per ogni alias, iproute2 no

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> la prima che mi viene in mente è relativa agli alias.
> 
> ifconfig crea un device (virtuale) per ogni alias, iproute2 no

 

Quindi mentre ifconfig crea ad esempio eth1=192.168.1.2 che è un alias di eth0=192.168.1.1, iproute crea l'alias senza creare il device virtuale? cioè eth0=192.168.1.1 e 192.168.1.2?

E questo che intendevi?

----------

## makoomba

ifconfig

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:7D:E3:D7:D2  

          inet addr:10.0.0.4  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:4690743 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2514421 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:2 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:1790252457 (1707.3 Mb)  TX bytes:533290843 (508.5 Mb)

          Interrupt:5 Base address:0x6000 

eth0:1    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:7D:E3:D7:D2  

          inet addr:10.0.0.199  Bcast:10.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          Interrupt:5 Base address:0x6000 

```

iproute2

```
eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast qlen 100

    link/ether 00:e0:7d:e3:d7:d2 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 10.0.0.4/24 brd 10.0.0.255 scope global eth0

    inet 10.0.0.199/24 scope global secondary eth0
```

----------

## Dr.Dran

Wow questa è una feature interessante... effettivamente sembra + duttile... probabilemnte si inserisce meglio anche in script... provo a rileggermi il link che postai sempre qua dentro un pò di tempo fa... anche s emi sembrava + incentrato sul discorso routing...   :Very Happy: 

Comunque ripeto se qualche d'uno ha altre esperienze o esempi da mettere in evidenza si faccia tranquillamente avanti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *
> 
> 

 

Davvero interessante.

----------

## makoomba

tralasciando il discorso relativo alle maggiori funzionalità (policy routing e amenità varie) trovo la sintassi di iproute2 molto più semplice.

```
[root@backup temp]# ip route show

10.0.0.0/24 dev eth0  scope link 

127.0.0.0/8 dev lo  scope link 

default via 10.0.0.254 dev eth0
```

per aggiungere una route, basta scopiazzare l'output aggiungendo ip route add

```
ip route add 10.0.0.0/24 dev eth0

# default gw

ip route add default via 10.0.0.254

```

lo stesso vale per gli indirizzi

```
[root@backup temp]# ip addr show

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP> mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue 

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 brd 127.255.255.255 scope host lo

2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast qlen 100

    link/ether 00:e0:7d:e3:d7:d2 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 10.0.0.4/24 brd 10.0.0.255 scope global eth0
```

aggiunta e rimozione di un alias

```
ip addr add 10.0.0.199/24 brd 10.0.0.255 dev eth0

ip addr del 10.0.0.199/24 dev eth0
```

----------

## neryo

interessante.. non l avevo mai usato, me lo emergo subito per fare qualche prova!   :Razz: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

@makoomba

Quindi tu per tua esperienza personale lo consiglieresti anche per un sistema hardened di produzione? (non fare caso al discorso hardened, diciamo in generale)

Thanx  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Quindi tu per tua esperienza personale lo consiglieresti anche per un sistema hardened di produzione? (non fare caso al discorso hardened, diciamo in generale)

 

alla fine io me lo sono imparato e devo dire che è carino.

bisogna vedere quando è realment necessario. io lo uso sul portatile, ma solo perché l'ho installato per provare e adesso lo lascio per pigrizia.

non penso abbia senso il discorso hardened o meno, come tantomeno quello di macchina in produzione o meno.

iproute2 fornisce funzionalità di routing avanzato che con ifconfig non sono possibili. se sono necessarie queste funzionalità iproute2 è obbligatorio, diversamente si equivalgono perfettamente. anzi, è solo un pacchetto in più da installare e aggiornare

----------

## Dr.Dran

@k.gothmog

Thanx   :Wink: 

Chiaro e conciso, in effeti il discorso Hardened o meno era soloper eventualmente chiarie se su sitemi di produzione possono essere validi, quindi ad esempio se ho un Router/GateWay fatto da una macchina Linux iproute può essere una scelta + comoda rispetto a ifconfig. (parlo ovviamente di comodità di gestione anche perchè ritengo che lo stesso lavoro lo si può fare con ifconfig e route no?

Ciauz   :Very Happy: 

----------

## makoomba

@DranXXX

personalmente, lo uso da anni su tutti i miei server/desktop.

nella maggioranza dei casi, ifconfig e route sono sufficienti ma quando serve iproute2 è meglio saperlo già utilizzare.

su un router/firewall, imho, è una scelta obbligata.

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> su un router/firewall, imho, è una scelta obbligata.

 

Thanx mi sto leggendo al ducumetazione e credo che effettivamente sia un software valido per gestire con un solo programma routing e interfaccie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ob1w4n

Ragazzi, questa sembra la risposta ad un problema che ho sui miei load balancers.

Ora però noto che c'è una sintassi un pò diversa e più complicata. Putroppo ho dei server di produzione e non posso mettermi a giocherellare troppo. Se faccio qualche cazzata poi son guai, però iproute2 potrebbe permettermi cose che ora devo ficcare nel local.start.

Ci darò un'occhiata approfondita appena posso.

Grazie del thread.

Ob1w4n

----------

## .:chrome:.

ti basta emrgere il pacchetto, e sostituire il "modulo" usato da /etc/conf.d/net. le funzionalità di base cambiano in modo trasparente

----------

## .:deadhead:.

riesumo il 3d per segnalae questo chiaro articolo apparso sulla Gwn di sta settimana : http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20060313-newsletter.xml#doc_chap5

----------

